# Museum Walk



## faustus7 (Jan 22, 2016)

Here it is my recent work. It is a kind of unusual form of composition. Tell me your thoughts:






Thanks in advance


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

faustus7 said:


> Here it is my recent work. It is a kind of unusual form of composition. Tell me your thoughts:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Deleted post, sorry :tiphat:


----------

